
DoorDash and Amazon Flex will keep their tipping policies, despite outcry - AlexandrB
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/10/18218329/doordash-amazon-flex-instacart-tipping-policies-controversy
======
judge2020
Previous discussion (<48 hours ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19122521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19122521)

